# Permanent Deactivation after reporting rider abuse ( Uber not interested in my safety video



## Still Standing

Been a tough year or do .. as for most .. after battling through the COVID 19 , being regularly abused when refusing to transport minors as per Uber policy .. been mocked for wearing a mask ..
Uber yesterday permanently deactivated my account after I had made a severe behaviour report to Uber about an abusive and threatening rider .
They deactivated me after initially notifying me of a temporary suspension .. I sent them the intel police number after I attended a police station to show the police my safety footage .. that for entire trip was zoomed on my face .. no abuse or threats were made by me.... only rider .
I have tried contacting Uber again pleading with them that I have footage that the rider had abused me , left my rear door open .. that I had spoke no abusive language or threats made by me .
They are not interested the trip lasted 1.2 km the rider cancelled after ordering me to stop vehicle .. because I tried to clarify the pin drop location .. ( it was different from the street address and the app was taking me the long way to the pin drop .
Whilst in back seat he threatened me with the sentence he was going to make a formal complaint to Police .. that I was a f&&&&& disgrace .

I was feeling incredulous nothing I had done warranted even a mild complaint .. I had tried to explain his pin was different from the street address .
Now I am facing bankruptcy . I only have Didi and today have made only $39 for five hours work on Gold Coast .
I have supplied screenshots .

I can not believe this 7000 trips .. four years .. have never swore once at customers .. never threatened a customer .. and Uber rely on a vexatious complainees word .. ignore the fact I attended a police station to show them the footage of entire journey .
Now I know why people give up .


----------



## soontobeautomated

If you have nothing to lose......

Post the video you have online. Then place some objective comments on the FUber Facebook and Twitter pages, with a link to the video. Email A Current Affair and copy in support @ FUber, your local state and federal MPs and the TWU. Then ask the TWU how you can join their campaign on rights as a rideshare driver. ie Go all out!

FUber hate negative publicity. Make them understand you are not intimidated and are happy to tarnish their name like they have tarnished yours.

@DA08 Please insert your normal comments that there is more to this story and request a link to the footage below. (Go on, you know you want to). &#128077;


----------



## Still Standing

soontobeautomated said:


> If you have nothing to lose......
> 
> Post the video you have online. Then place some objective comments on the FUber Facebook and Twitter pages, with a link to the video. Email A Current Affair and copy in support @ FUber, your local state and federal MPs and the TWU. Then ask the TWU how you can join their campaign on rights as a rideshare driver. ie Go all out!
> 
> FUber hate negative publicity. Make them understand you are not intimidated and are happy to tarnish their name like they have tarnished yours.
> 
> @DA08 Please insert your normal comments that there is more to this story and request a link to the footage below. (Go on, you know you want to). &#128077;


Thanks for at least not cheering about my demise .. I am in shock still , my wife broke her leg last year and is still recovering .. I owe $30000 still on a van I bought solely for Uber / Didi .
Today tried to smile went out on Didi only $50 for eight hours ... four trip requests .
I did nothing to warrant this .. I always was pedantic about the rules coming from a relevant background in my younger days .
This person set it up I believe he was so polite when he got in car .. called me Sir .
As soon as I tried to clarify the route the app was taking me ..it all went downhill .

I went to the Police again today he hadn't made a complaint ., I asked them again to view my safety footage and then contact Uber to verify there was no abuse or threats made by me .. but only from the rider .. they said they couldn't intervene in a civil case .

Still in shock .. I have known people in my life who have committed suicide from divorces .. I wonder how many wrongly deactivated Uber drivers have killed them selves ?
I won't consider that I don't think .. I love my wife and family and meditate which helps .
I am confident the Uber persons who decided to terminate me after not even taking in consideration the facts .. is so happy .
God bless you ... may you and the person who made the vexatious complaint get what is deserved .
I wouldn't wish this on anyone .. good luck all Uber drivers .


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy

Spend a few bucks and get you solicitor to write to Uber, enclosing a copy of the trip video, threatening to claim damages for loss of earnings.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Consider pursuing them on the basis of unfair contract terms:

https://www.accc.gov.au/business/business-rights-protections/unfair-contract-terms
Also consider taking the matter up with the Australian Small Business and Family Enterprise Ombudsman:

https://www.asbfeo.gov.au/


----------



## Still Standing

Thanks everyone for tips ...this definitely was a set up this person I believe had done this before upon reviewing the video .. he deliberately left my sliding manual door of van open stormed away filmed me getting out of vehicle to close the door and started shouting aah now your Going to assault me ? I told him I was closing my door that he had left open .. I shut the door got back in car and drove away ..immediately made my report to Uber.
He possibly could have edited the episode on his phone if he had recorded trip .
And sent it to Uber .. that is why they weren’t interested in my side of events and deactivated me within three hours .
I have shown video to several people .. not one of them said I had done anything that deserved this .
Such is life ..


----------



## Still Standing

Jack Malarkey said:


> Consider pursuing them on the basis of unfair contract terms:
> 
> https://www.accc.gov.au/business/business-rights-protections/unfair-contract-terms
> Also consider taking the matter up with the Australian Small Business and Family Enterprise Ombudsman:
> 
> https://www.asbfeo.gov.au/


Hi thanks mate for advice , contacted them today and at least the small business line listened .. they advised me to contact the mediation centre .. I am still stunned .. Uber flatly refuse to reconsider their termination of my access to app .. I did nothing to warrant this .. the trip lasted 1.2 km before HE ordered me to stop .. because he couldn't suffer a driver questioning the apps directions .. not one swear word or threat came from my lips I told him to Get Out firmly after he had ordered me to stop the car and after he had called me a " F$$$$$ disgrace .. and that he would be making a formal complaint to the Police because I suggested there was a locked gate where the pin had been dropped ( I honestly thought this in error .. the TSS school at Southport ..
The app was taking me to Winchester st .. the pin drop off was showing Bundall Rd .. I knew if I followed the pin we would eventually come to a gate before we reached the pin ..( I was ignorant of the fact access to the reception of school was via Bundall Rd
This is all I was guilty of ignorance of a pin drop off point at Southport TSS school .
I have overnight lost my livelihood ., save for $6 per hour on Didi .
My history as a driver has been ruined after 35000km approx transporting the public ...a 1.2 km trip has resulted in slander and loss of livelihood .
My forum moniker is " Still standing " it refers to not having a thick skin where bullets bounce off , but being human .. getting stomped on .. but still trying to live .

At 55 this is the very worst I have ever been wronged in my working life .. and that says something .
There is no green light hub on Gold Coast or Brisbane in the past .. if issues arose you could see a human .. who would view safety footage and contact Uber .. guess what it's just easier for Uber to take the word of a vexatious passenger who hates the world so much he takes pleasure in seeing a middle aged man sacked for no good reason .
Again mate thanks .. for providing that link at least it gives me hope .
The department of Transport when I contacted them had the empathy of a sociopath " oh well you can still drive for Didi and Ola .. no we don't want to view your video .. it's your issue with Uber .

Still standing still bloody standing .


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Still Standing said:


> Hi thanks mate for advice , contacted them today and at least the small business line listened .. they advised me to contact the mediation centre .. I am still stunned .. Uber flatly refuse to reconsider their termination of my access to app .. I did nothing to warrant this .. the trip lasted 1.2 km before HE ordered me to stop .. because he couldn't suffer a driver questioning the apps directions .. not one swear word or threat came from my lips I told him to Get Out firmly after he had ordered me to stop the car and after he had called me a " F$$$$$ disgrace .. and that he would be making a formal complaint to the Police because I suggested there was a locked gate where the pin had been dropped ( I honestly thought this in error .. the TSS school at Southport ..
> The app was taking me to Winchester st .. the pin drop off was showing Bundall Rd .. I knew if I followed the pin we would eventually come to a gate before we reached the pin ..( I was ignorant of the fact access to the reception of school was via Bundall Rd
> This is all I was guilty of ignorance of a pin drop off point at Southport TSS school .
> I have overnight lost my livelihood ., save for $6 per hour on Didi .
> My history as a driver has been ruined after 35000km approx transporting the public ...a 1.2 km trip has resulted in slander and loss of livelihood .
> My forum moniker is " Still standing " it refers to not having a thick skin where bullets bounce off , but being human .. getting stomped on .. but still trying to live .
> 
> At 55 this is the very worst I have ever been wronged in my working life .. and that says something .
> There is no green light hub on Gold Coast or Brisbane in the past .. if issues arose you could see a human .. who would view safety footage and contact Uber .. guess what it's just easier for Uber to take the word of a vexatious passenger who hates the world so much he takes pleasure in seeing a middle aged man sacked for no good reason .
> Again mate thanks .. for providing that link at least it gives me hope .
> The department of Transport when I contacted them had the empathy of a sociopath " oh well you can still drive for Didi and Ola .. no we don't want to view your video .. it's your issue with Uber .
> 
> Still standing still bloody standing .


I hope this ends up working out well for you. You deserve it.


----------



## Still Standing

Jack Malarkey said:


> I hope this ends up working out well for you. You deserve it.


Cheers .. this could happen to anyone .. make no mistake .. but one day at a time .
The police officer I spoke to couldn't work out how Uber operated .
Apparently there have been thousands of deactivations on the word of riders .
I did 7400 trips approx .. the odds of bumping into a sociopath are not that great ...And with a lazy Uber investigator on the end of the app .. boom your gone .


----------



## Sleepo

Still Standing said:


> Been a tough year or do .. as for most .. after battling through the COVID 19 , being regularly abused when refusing to transport minors as per Uber policy .. been mocked for wearing a mask ..
> Uber yesterday permanently deactivated my account after I had made a severe behaviour report to Uber about an abusive and threatening rider .
> They deactivated me after initially notifying me of a temporary suspension .. I sent them the intel police number after I attended a police station to show the police my safety footage .. that for entire trip was zoomed on my face .. no abuse or threats were made by me.... only rider .
> I have tried contacting Uber again pleading with them that I have footage that the rider had abused me , left my rear door open .. that I had spoke no abusive language or threats made by me .
> They are not interested the trip lasted 1.2 km the rider cancelled after ordering me to stop vehicle .. because I tried to clarify the pin drop location .. ( it was different from the street address and the app was taking me the long way to the pin drop .
> Whilst in back seat he threatened me with the sentence he was going to make a formal complaint to Police .. that I was a f&&&&& disgrace .
> 
> I was feeling incredulous nothing I had done warranted even a mild complaint .. I had tried to explain his pin was different from the street address .
> Now I am facing bankruptcy . I only have Didi and today have made only $39 for five hours work on Gold Coast .
> I have supplied screenshots .
> 
> I can not believe this 7000 trips .. four years .. have never swore once at customers .. never threatened a customer .. and Uber rely on a vexatious complainees word .. ignore the fact I attended a police station to show them the footage of entire journey .
> Now I know why people give up .


 i would suggest you register for Ola, there is some work out there on this platform.
Secondly , im not sure of the reason given for deactivation, but Uber have to report to TMR when someone is deactivated, please refer below as you need to be aware of this.
[HEADING=2]Driver disaffiliation[/HEADING]
All authorised booking entities (holders of a booking entity authorisation) must notify the Department of Transport and Main Roads (TMR) if they end a work arrangement because of a serious safety misconduct by the driver.

TMR can suspend or cancel a person's Driver Authorisation (DA) if the person is charged or convicted of certain offences or if it's in the public interest. This new requirement will better equip the department to take appropriate action in the public interest, particularly on safety grounds.

[HEADING=3]What do you have to do?[/HEADING]
You must notify TMR immediately if you ended an arrangement with a driver because you reasonably believe the driver has:


committed a driver disqualifying offence (PDF, 170 KB)
not provided a public passenger service safely while driving a motor vehicle
committed an offence against a provision of relevant transport legislation relating to using a motor vehicle, such as the driver providing an unauthorised taxi or booked hire service, or
been a threat to the safety of any person, particularly a child or other vulnerable member of the community.
[HEADING=3]Examples of driver disaffiliation[/HEADING]
Below are 2 examples of when you need to notify TMR of a driver disaffiliation:


Example 1: several passengers have reported that a driver has driven dangerously, such as speeding or performing unsafe driving manoeuvres, putting passengers or other drivers at risk.
Example 2: a driver has been reported a number of times threatening the safety of a passenger through actions or verbal usage. 
Below is an example of when you don't need to notify TMR:


Example: when a work arrangement with a driver was ended because the driver refused to wear a uniform, or he/she did not meet the booking entity's customer service standards.
[HEADING=3]How to notify TMR[/HEADING]
Complete the Notification of Driver Disaffiliation form, which must include the:


driver's name
driver authorisation number
day the arrangement ended
grounds for ending the arrangement
facts and circumstances forming the basis of the decision.
Please ensure you include as much information as possible in the form and email to [email protected].

TMR will investigate the matter or may refer the matter to the Queensland Police Service. Further information may be requested from you to support this process.

[HEADING=3]What happens to the driver?[/HEADING]
If TMR decides to take action against a person's DA, the driver will be provided with an opportunity to show cause as to why their DA should not be suspended or cancelled.

Depending on the outcome of the investigation, the person's DA may then be suspended or cancelled, or the matter finalised without further action. The driver has a right to request a review of any decision to suspend or cancel their DA.


----------



## Still Standing

Sleepo said:


> i would suggest you register for Ola, there is some work out there on this platform.
> Secondly , im not sure of the reason given for deactivation, but Uber have to report to TMR when someone is deactivated, please refer below as you need to be aware of this.
> [HEADING=2]Driver disaffiliation[/HEADING]
> All authorised booking entities (holders of a booking entity authorisation) must notify the Department of Transport and Main Roads (TMR) if they end a work arrangement because of a serious safety misconduct by the driver.
> 
> TMR can suspend or cancel a person's Driver Authorisation (DA) if the person is charged or convicted of certain offences or if it's in the public interest. This new requirement will better equip the department to take appropriate action in the public interest, particularly on safety grounds.
> 
> [HEADING=3]What do you have to do?[/HEADING]
> You must notify TMR immediately if you ended an arrangement with a driver because you reasonably believe the driver has:
> 
> 
> committed a driver disqualifying offence (PDF, 170 KB)
> not provided a public passenger service safely while driving a motor vehicle
> committed an offence against a provision of relevant transport legislation relating to using a motor vehicle, such as the driver providing an unauthorised taxi or booked hire service, or
> been a threat to the safety of any person, particularly a child or other vulnerable member of the community.
> [HEADING=3]Examples of driver disaffiliation[/HEADING]
> Below are 2 examples of when you need to notify TMR of a driver disaffiliation:
> 
> 
> Example 1: several passengers have reported that a driver has driven dangerously, such as speeding or performing unsafe driving manoeuvres, putting passengers or other drivers at risk.
> Example 2: a driver has been reported a number of times threatening the safety of a passenger through actions or verbal usage.
> Below is an example of when you don't need to notify TMR:
> 
> 
> Example: when a work arrangement with a driver was ended because the driver refused to wear a uniform, or he/she did not meet the booking entity's customer service standards.
> [HEADING=3]How to notify TMR[/HEADING]
> Complete the Notification of Driver Disaffiliation form, which must include the:
> 
> 
> driver's name
> driver authorisation number
> day the arrangement ended
> grounds for ending the arrangement
> facts and circumstances forming the basis of the decision.
> Please ensure you include as much information as possible in the form and email to [email protected].
> 
> TMR will investigate the matter or may refer the matter to the Queensland Police Service. Further information may be requested from you to support this process.
> 
> [HEADING=3]What happens to the driver?[/HEADING]
> If TMR decides to take action against a person's DA, the driver will be provided with an opportunity to show cause as to why their DA should not be suspended or cancelled.
> 
> Depending on the outcome of the investigation, the person's DA may then be suspended or cancelled, or the matter finalised without further action. The driver has a right to request a review of any decision to suspend or cancel their DA.


Thanks Iam aware of this .. and that is why what Uber has done is so wrong .
I reported rider within 5 min of end of trip .. was replied to asking for further info .. I supplied the words rider had spoken to me .. then an hour later Uber said I had been reported and deactivated my account two hours later .
I have never even swore at a single customer in over 7400 trips yet was accused of verbal abuse and threat.
None of this happened .. I have booked an appointment with community legal aid on Gold Coast .. I have safety footage that was aimed at my head for entire trip .. the words .. your a f$$$$$$ disgrace can be heard coming from rider .. Uber has just destroyed my life .. on the complaint of a liar .
A 1.2 km trip duration .. I worked six days a week full time just to pay bills .. Iam stuffed .
Today worked Didi seven hours for $32 on Gold Coast .
Been in shock for four days ... now the reality of having my livelihood destroyed by a vexatious complaint and no right of reply after four years working with over 35000 km on trips previously .
Over 3000 five star trips completed .. adhered to road safety and Uber rules at all times .
Cheers for information .. if TMR contact me I have the safety footage .. hopefully a solicitor can assist .
Beware the trip was from Southport Central towers .
Rider with a low rating dressed in tracksuit and cap.


----------



## Uberdrummoyne

What was your ratings?


----------



## Ka Mate

Still Standing said:


> Thanks Iam aware of this .. and that is why what Uber has done is so wrong .
> I reported rider within 5 min of end of trip .. was replied to asking for further info .. I supplied the words rider had spoken to me .. then an hour later Uber said I had been reported and deactivated my account two hours later .
> I have never even swore at a single customer in over 7400 trips yet was accused of verbal abuse and threat.
> None of this happened .. I have booked an appointment with community legal aid on Gold Coast .. I have safety footage that was aimed at my head for entire trip .. the words .. your a f$$$$$$ disgrace can be heard coming from rider .. Uber has just destroyed my life .. on the complaint of a liar .
> A 1.2 km trip duration .. I worked six days a week full time just to pay bills .. Iam stuffed .
> Today worked Didi seven hours for $32 on Gold Coast .
> Been in shock for four days ... now the reality of having my livelihood destroyed by a vexatious complaint and no right of reply after four years working with over 35000 km on trips previously .
> Over 3000 five star trips completed .. adhered to road safety and Uber rules at all times .
> Cheers for information .. if TMR contact me I have the safety footage .. hopefully a solicitor can assist .
> Beware the trip was from Southport Central towers .
> Rider with a low rating dressed in tracksuit and cap.


This is a real sad story and I really feel for you mate. In the survey that Fuber sent us last year, I specifically mentioned malicious, untrue statements made by riders and that Fuber only take their words against a driver. I don't expect Fuber to change but I just wanted to let them know. Your situation of facing bankruptcy is so close to my situation, although I have a 2day contract for now which ends in April. I'm sailing so close to the wind and should something like this happen to me, I'd be in similar situation. Please take heed of advice given here and fight for what is right. I really feel for ya fella but you're still standing and will triumph in the end. Keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## Still Standing

Cheers mate .. have got an appt with community legal aid tomorrow .. just about running on empty .. but your words have made my morning 
Thank you


----------



## Anom Ant

Very sorry to hear what you have been going through, it just goes to show how quickly your livelihood can be taken away from you so easily and so unjustly.
I hope that some of the recommendations given to you above rectifies the situation and you are back on the road soon.
Not that I am a fan but Albo and Labor seem to be on a mission at the moment to patch up some of the injustices of the gig economy. Maybe your experience would be a good example for their cause. It might not help you right now in your situation but could be added to the growing evidence they need to make these changes better for the industry in the future.
And you never know, maybe they might get someone to advocate for you.
Anyway, best of luck and keep us updated.
Stay positive despite the odd negative thought that you will naturally get. Family and friends are more important to you now than ever so lean on them for emotional support as much as you can.


----------



## Ka Mate

Anom Ant said:


> Very sorry to hear what you have been going through, it just goes to show how quickly your livelihood can be taken away from you so easily and so unjustly.
> I hope that some of the recommendations given to you above rectifies the situation and you are back on the road soon.
> Not that I am a fan but Albo and Labor seem to be on a mission at the moment to patch up some of the injustices of the gig economy. Maybe your experience would be a good example for their cause. It might not help you right now in your situation but could be added to the growing evidence they need to make these changes better for the industry in the future.
> And you never know, maybe they might get someone to advocate for you.
> Anyway, best of luck and keep us updated.
> Stay positive despite the odd negative thought that you will naturally get. Family and friends are more important to you now than ever so lean on them for emotional support as much as you can.


Yeah good point mate. Gig and FB/Google are very much in the news right now. TWU could also provide assistance.


----------



## Still Standing

Cheers thanks .. the fact that Uber closed its green light hubs .. is terrible news for anyone in a similar situation .. when I asked the police officer how he would feel if he had been accused and his body cam showed he was innocent but he wasn’t able / allowed to provide it as evidence .. he said that wouldn’t happen .. it would be inspected through his employer .
Uber must be the only company in the world who leaves those who make them millions unemployed on the evidence of a lying customer when evidence is available to show the lying customer was malicious and vexatious in their intent .
Whilst Uber employees were safe from COVID 19 ..drivers such as myself worked all the way through the crisis .. Uber couldn’t even provide a mask .. I bought my own .. was abused when I asked riders where their mask was civilly .
Cheers mate for the support


----------



## TheP

Still Standing said:


> Cheers thanks .. the fact that Uber closed its green light hubs .. is terrible news for anyone in a similar situation .. when I asked the police officer how he would feel if he had been accused and his body cam showed he was innocent but he wasn't able / allowed to provide it as evidence .. he said that wouldn't happen .. it would be inspected through his employer .
> Uber must be the only company in the world who leaves those who make them millions unemployed on the evidence of a lying customer when evidence is available to show the lying customer was malicious and vexatious in their intent .
> Whilst Uber employees were safe from COVID 19 ..drivers such as myself worked all the way through the crisis .. Uber couldn't even provide a mask .. I bought my own .. was abused when I asked riders where their mask was civilly .
> Cheers mate for the support


Keep fighting and make the PAXHOLE pay for what he has done. Absolutely disgraceful, i cant understand how someone could do this.

The problem is that other PAXHOLES will copycat. This guy needs to pay and made an example of.

Maybe setup a fund me page for legal costs. The story will make headlines. Ill be happy to circulate and contribute.


----------



## Uberdrummoyne

your cheapest option would be th


Still Standing said:


> Cheers thanks .. the fact that Uber closed its green light hubs .. is terrible news for anyone in a similar situation .. when I asked the police officer how he would feel if he had been accused and his body cam showed he was innocent but he wasn't able / allowed to provide it as evidence .. he said that wouldn't happen .. it would be inspected through his employer .
> Uber must be the only company in the world who leaves those who make them millions unemployed on the evidence of a lying customer when evidence is available to show the lying customer was malicious and vexatious in their intent .
> Whilst Uber employees were safe from COVID 19 ..drivers such as myself worked all the way through the crisis .. Uber couldn't even provide a mask .. I bought my own .. was abused when I asked riders where their mask was civilly .
> Cheers mate for the support


why didn't you get the free masks Uber provided?


----------



## Jerry888

Still Standing said:


> Been a tough year or do .. as for most .. after battling through the COVID 19 , being regularly abused when refusing to transport minors as per Uber policy .. been mocked for wearing a mask ..
> Uber yesterday permanently deactivated my account after I had made a severe behaviour report to Uber about an abusive and threatening rider .
> They deactivated me after initially notifying me of a temporary suspension .. I sent them the intel police number after I attended a police station to show the police my safety footage .. that for entire trip was zoomed on my face .. no abuse or threats were made by me.... only rider .
> I have tried contacting Uber again pleading with them that I have footage that the rider had abused me , left my rear door open .. that I had spoke no abusive language or threats made by me .
> They are not interested the trip lasted 1.2 km the rider cancelled after ordering me to stop vehicle .. because I tried to clarify the pin drop location .. ( it was different from the street address and the app was taking me the long way to the pin drop .
> Whilst in back seat he threatened me with the sentence he was going to make a formal complaint to Police .. that I was a f&&&&& disgrace .
> 
> I was feeling incredulous nothing I had done warranted even a mild complaint .. I had tried to explain his pin was different from the street address .
> Now I am facing bankruptcy . I only have Didi and today have made only $39 for five hours work on Gold Coast .
> I have supplied screenshots .
> 
> I can not believe this 7000 trips .. four years .. have never swore once at customers .. never threatened a customer .. and Uber rely on a vexatious complainees word .. ignore the fact I attended a police station to show them the footage of entire journey .
> Now I know why people give up .


@Still Standing, This is what you need to do now. 
1. Create a YouTube account, and all the video sites account you can find online and post the video there and also post a link here as well for everyone to see.

2. The more people who see your video, and it will get picked up by the media, and they will contact you.

3. Contact the QC or the top criminal lawyer you can find, and they will be able to help you.
Or try the TWU as the YouTube video I find would be your best bet to get you out of this trouble.

This above is the best option for you now and no point going to the Police as they can't help now.

Often, you get shifty customers who would do anything to get a free ride. They will be filming you all the way because of the speed and trying to trap you and asked you about shit where they can edit and show it to Uber. They will film you and said don't touch me or my boobs etc.

Today dashcam could have saved your arse and post the video as this is your livelihood. Just name and shame the customers as they think that they can get away with everything. There is an Aussie saying *** EM. Just expose them.

We do get 3% scumbags and 97% good customers.


----------



## Uberdrummoyne

Jerry888 said:


> @Still Standing, This is what you need to do now.
> 1. Create a YouTube account, and all the video sites account you can find online and post the video there and also post a link here as well for everyone to see.
> 
> 2. The more people who see your video, and it will get picked up by the media, and they will contact you.
> 
> 3. Contact the QC or the top criminal lawyer you can find, and they will be able to help you.
> Or try the TWU as the YouTube video I find would be your best bet to get you out of this trouble.
> 
> This above is the best option for you now and no point going to the Police as they can't help now.
> 
> Often, you get shifty customers who would do anything to get a free ride. They will be filming you all the way because of the speed and trying to trap you and asked you about shit where they can edit and show it to Uber. They will film you and said don't touch me or my boobs etc.
> 
> Today dashcam could have saved your arse and post the video as this is your livelihood. Just name and shame the customers as they think that they can get away with everything. There is an Aussie saying @@@ EM. Just expose them.
> 
> We do get 3% scumbags and 97% good customers.


I'm pretty sure you can't upload the video without the person's permission in Australia


----------



## Ka Mate

Uberdrummoyne said:


> your cheapest option would be th
> 
> why didn't you get the free masks Uber provided?


I think he's talking about at the start of the pandemic. Fuber didn't supply any masks and I remember buying my own. I too drove in the pandemic.


----------



## Uberdrummoyne

Ka Mate said:


> I think he's talking about at the start of the pandemic. Fuber didn't supply any masks and I remember buying my own. I too drove in the pandemic.


The pandemic &#128567; hasn't finished&#129300;, I would love to actually watch the video


----------



## DA08

soontobeautomated said:


> If you have nothing to lose......
> 
> Post the video you have online. Then place some objective comments on the FUber Facebook and Twitter pages, with a link to the video. Email A Current Affair and copy in support @ FUber, your local state and federal MPs and the TWU. Then ask the TWU how you can join their campaign on rights as a rideshare driver. ie Go all out!
> 
> FUber hate negative publicity. Make them understand you are not intimidated and are happy to tarnish their name like they have tarnished yours.
> 
> @DA08 Please insert your normal comments that there is more to this story and request a link to the footage below. (Go on, you know you want to). &#128077;


Of course I want too lol&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

Tbh though I've never seen any deactivated ant posting here one bit of evidence that ot wasn't their fault...

Let's see the evidence @Still Standing

If 


Still Standing said:


> Thanks for at least not cheering about my demise .. I am in shock still , my wife broke her leg last year and is still recovering .. I owe $30000 still on a van I bought solely for Uber / Didi .
> Today tried to smile went out on Didi only $50 for eight hours ... four trip requests .
> I did nothing to warrant this .. I always was pedantic about the rules coming from a relevant background in my younger days .
> This person set it up I believe he was so polite when he got in car .. called me Sir .
> As soon as I tried to clarify the route the app was taking me ..it all went downhill .
> 
> I went to the Police again today he hadn't made a complaint ., I asked them again to view my safety footage and then contact Uber to verify there was no abuse or threats made by me .. but only from the rider .. they said they couldn't intervene in a civil case .
> 
> Still in shock .. I have known people in my life who have committed suicide from divorces .. I wonder how many wrongly deactivated Uber drivers have killed them selves ?
> I won't consider that I don't think .. I love my wife and family and meditate which helps .
> I am confident the Uber persons who decided to terminate me after not even taking in consideration the facts .. is so happy .
> God bless you ... may you and the person who made the vexatious complaint get what is deserved .
> I wouldn't wish this on anyone .. good luck all Uber drivers .


Wjat you're saying is true - why aren't you blasting them all over the news? A current affair etc??

Also are you that unemployable that you can't get another job apart from rideshare? (serious question)....

Btw why not go drive taxi?



Uberdrummoyne said:


> I'm pretty sure you can't upload the video without the person's permission in Australia


He could go to the media with it.

Yet not one driver that has been deactivated has posted their dash cam footage...


----------



## Still Standing

Update :::::: community legal advice solicitor watched video .. advised me there was no verbal abuse or threats made by me .. but only rider .. but she advised me in Australia Uber can deactivate anyone anytime they want .. that is the terms of conditions .. she has written me a draft letter to Uber .. but despite her searching and searching no address to send letter to could be found .
I have no recourse unless a big law firm in Australia took my case pro Bono .
Remember this qualified solicitor watched the footage and stated to me there was nothing that constituted verbal abuse or verbal threat.
Yet after 4 years Uber have made left me with a $30000 debt for a van bought for rideshare only .
My income this week driving Didi is $228 for approx twenty four hours ... minus fuel.. basically $6.50 per hour before GST.
Iam stuffed because Uber won’t consider are not interested in the footage .. just the word of a liar .
Yes Iam looking for another source of income on Gold Coast Australia .. Iam 55 .. honest and reliable .. I am beyond contempt for the system in Australia that allows this to happen.
But it is what it is .. and Iam still standing .


----------



## Icecool

Still Standing said:


> Update :::::: community legal advice solicitor watched video .. advised me there was no verbal abuse or threats made by me .. but only rider .. but she advised me in Australia Uber can deactivate anyone anytime they want .. that is the terms of conditions .. she has written me a draft letter to Uber .. but despite her searching and searching no address to send letter to could be found .
> I have no recourse unless a big law firm in Australia took my case pro Bono .
> Remember this qualified solicitor watched the footage and stated to me there was nothing that constituted verbal abuse or verbal threat.
> Yet after 4 years Uber have made left me with a $30000 debt for a van bought for rideshare only .
> My income this week driving Didi is $228 for approx twenty four hours ... minus fuel.. basically $6.50 per hour before GST.
> Iam stuffed because Uber won't consider are not interested in the footage .. just the word of a liar .
> Yes Iam looking for another source of income on Gold Coast Australia .. Iam 55 .. honest and reliable .. I am beyond contempt for the system in Australia that allows this to happen.
> But it is what it is .. and Iam still standing .


@Still Standing . Why can't you just email your letter to Uber. Let's be honest . Did you had multiple reports of you giving verbal abuse or verbal threat to other riders in the past . The Footage has to be raw unedited . you might just edit out your verbal bit then show people the edit footage . Now you Blame Uber for purchasing of the Van .Uber didn't force you to buy a van . Nobody drive a Van for Uber anyway. You can sell the van and get some money back or market value . Uber dosen't own your Van . It must be an expensive Van after 4 years you still own 30K.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Still Standing said:


> no address to send letter to could be found .


Level 30, 580 George Street, SYDNEY NSW 2000

https://www.580george.com.au/about-building/customer-directory
https://www.glassdoor.com.au/Locati...,4_IL.5,11_IC2235932.htm?countryRedirect=true


----------



## Uberdrummoyne

Jack Malarkey said:


> Level 30, 580 George Street, SYDNEY NSW 2000
> 
> https://www.580george.com.au/about-building/customer-directory
> https://www.glassdoor.com.au/Locati...,4_IL.5,11_IC2235932.htm?countryRedirect=true


Unless I see the unedited video, I think this is all porkies! " I don't know where to send the letter"


----------



## DA08

Uberdrummoyne said:


> Unless I see the unedited video, I think this is all porkies! " I don't know where to send the letter"


Yeah I think the same. He's doing everything but showing the unedited video to anybody. I call BS until I see the video.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Finding pro bono legal help in Queensland:

https://www.lawright.org.au/


----------



## Still Standing

Thanks will go through it .. cheers


----------



## soontobeautomated

If you do send the letter, don't forget to pay extra for tracking so you know it was received!


----------



## Still Standing

To all the armchair experts regarding my video ..I have acted prudently and showed it to a solicitor unedited .
The solicitor at the community legal aid centre told me the address for legal complaints was in Denmark .. she only had limited time and was volunteering .
I went to a Police station twice in two days pleading with officers to view my footage .. does this sound like someone lying?
I only posted here as this is my livelihood gone down the toilet .. 
Thanks to those who have shown support .. I feel sorry for the trolls and accusers who know nothing of this .
Time out .


----------



## Icecool

Still Standing said:


> To all the armchair experts regarding my video ..I have acted prudently and showed it to a solicitor unedited .
> The solicitor at the community legal aid centre told me the address for legal complaints was in Denmark .. she only had limited time and was volunteering .
> I went to a Police station twice in two days pleading with officers to view my footage .. does this sound like someone lying?
> I only posted here as this is my livelihood gone down the toilet ..
> Thanks to those who have shown support .. I feel sorry for the trolls and accusers who know nothing of this .
> Time out .


lol just look at your attitude . You're starting to do your stuff again . All we ask you was that was the video being edited and how many verbal abuse reports did you have before . showing to a solicitor mean nothing as they only wanted your business the police are not qualified to know as weather your video is edited or unedited


----------



## Uberdrummoyne

Still Standing said:


> To all the armchair experts regarding my video ..I have acted prudently and showed it to a solicitor unedited .
> The solicitor at the community legal aid centre told me the address for legal complaints was in Denmark .. she only had limited time and was volunteering .
> I went to a Police station twice in two days pleading with officers to view my footage .. does this sound like someone lying?
> I only posted here as this is my livelihood gone down the toilet ..
> Thanks to those who have shown support .. I feel sorry for the trolls and accusers who know nothing of this .
> Time out .


Trolls? You haven't shown any proof at all and couldn't find Uber Australia's address on Google? 
Sounds like hogwash..... if true contact ACA you'll be aired by Monday night!


----------



## Ka Mate

So all you ants who don't believe @Still Standing would go to the lengths he has only to tell porkies here? Come guys he has lost the major source of his income and all you guys are hell bent on seeing the unedited dashcam? Do you guys have any decency in your bones?


----------



## soontobeautomated

Ka Mate said:


> So all you ants who don't believe @Still Standing would go to the lengths he has only to tell porkies here? Come guys he has lost the major source of his income and all you guys are hell bent on seeing the unedited dashcam? Do you guys have any decency in your bones?


It happens on all the deactivation threads. See my first post in this thread. So predictable.


----------



## Ka Mate

soontobeautomated said:


> If you have nothing to lose......
> 
> Post the video you have online. Then place some objective comments on the FUber Facebook and Twitter pages, with a link to the video. Email A Current Affair and copy in support @ FUber, your local state and federal MPs and the TWU. Then ask the TWU how you can join their campaign on rights as a rideshare driver. ie Go all out!
> 
> FUber hate negative publicity. Make them understand you are not intimidated and are happy to tarnish their name like they have tarnished yours.
> 
> @DA08 Please insert your normal comments that there is more to this story and request a link to the footage below. (Go on, you know you want to). &#128077;


I reckon @DA08 and ice tool are twins.


----------



## soontobeautomated

Ka Mate said:


> I reckon @DA08 and ice tool are twins.


Nah, Icefool has better English.


----------



## Borisdog

There are some genuinely classless morons on this Forum.


----------



## Icecool

Borisdog said:


> There are some genuinely classless morons on this Forum.


That's you right ?


----------



## Jerry888

Still Standing said:


> Update :::::: community legal advice solicitor watched video .. advised me there was no verbal abuse or threats made by me .. but only rider .. but she advised me in Australia Uber can deactivate anyone anytime they want .. that is the terms of conditions .. she has written me a draft letter to Uber .. but despite her searching and searching no address to send letter to could be found .
> I have no recourse unless a big law firm in Australia took my case pro Bono .
> Remember this qualified solicitor watched the footage and stated to me there was nothing that constituted verbal abuse or verbal threat.
> Yet after 4 years Uber have made left me with a $30000 debt for a van bought for rideshare only .
> My income this week driving Didi is $228 for approx twenty four hours ... minus fuel.. basically $6.50 per hour before GST.
> Iam stuffed because Uber won't consider are not interested in the footage .. just the word of a liar .
> Yes Iam looking for another source of income on Gold Coast Australia .. Iam 55 .. honest and reliable .. I am beyond contempt for the system in Australia that allows this to happen.
> But it is what it is .. and Iam still standing .


Still Standing, There is no point looking for all the legal site or the cops, and now your only option is to post the video on YouTube plus as many social media sites you can find.

Dude you are already being deactivated so you want to try as many possible ways to see if you can get back online again. Sometimes you just got to think outside the box, do the name and shame and don't back down till you are back online.

Customers will do whatever it takes to get a free ride, so don't let them. Customers even complain that drivers are on the phone, and they feel their life is in danger, and the customers get a free ride. This could be when the driver got the radio on so they just complain to get a free ride.

Post the video you got nothing to lose and everything to gain as the customers boss could have seen the video and fire his cheap sorry backside. If you post the video you could be the last person who is Still Standing. If you don't post the video you could be the person who just bend over and get F in the back.


----------



## DA08

Ka Mate said:


> So all you ants who don't believe @Still Standing would go to the lengths he has only to tell porkies here? Come guys he has lost the major source of his income and all you guys are hell bent on seeing the unedited dashcam? Do you guys have any decency in your bones?


Looooollll &#129315;&#129315;&#129315; he's telling porkies... And you do you know he's telling the truth? Would you not want to see the evidence supporting what he says?


----------



## Thing

Try and locate the details of the law firm that has successfully had a win against Uber in Australia for other drivers and contact them. They would be so much more experienced in taking action against Uber and since they have already been successful against them for other drivers they may offer you a no win no fee type arrangement where you don't have to pay upfront for the legal costs, they simply deduct them once the case is either won or settled out of court.


----------



## Uberdrummoyne

Thing said:


> Try and locate the details of the law firm that has successfully had a win against Uber in Australia for other drivers and contact them. They would be so much more experienced in taking action against Uber and since they have already been successful against them for other drivers they may offer you a no win no fee type arrangement where you don't have to pay upfront for the legal costs, they simply deduct them once the case is either won or settled out of court.


----------

